# Sharing my sweet mini manchas



## JulieP (Jul 17, 2013)

My doe, Marvel (white one) is 7mos, and my free Martin is 8mos. Does anyone else have a mini matcha that is a Freemartin?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

So how much does a mini mancha weigh? The look so cute up on their milking stand!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

How do you keep yer doe in the headstall? My minimancha, Jessica, slips right out of the headstall on my stanchion because of her delicate little head!


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

They are so cute. I just got my two 5 month mini lamancha does a few weeks ago. I already love them. They are so sweet and quite


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

awww so adorable (we have the exact same milk stand!!!!)... do you live in CA? no freemartins here... didnt know goats could be FMs thought it was a dairy cow thing....


----------



## Electra552 (Aug 23, 2013)

Cute). I just love mini manchas


----------



## JulieP (Jul 17, 2013)

We live in Northern CA. They weight almost 40lbs. They do not fit on the stanchion my husband built them, but love to play on it. We live in town on a 1/4 acre and they have the sweetest disposition, my neighbors love them.


----------



## billyjane (Nov 11, 2013)

We live in Southern California. On 1/6 of acre and neighbors don't even know we have mini manachas because they are so quite


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

So sweet! I wanted LaManchas but, we don't have any. Not complaining. Love your girls, they're gorgeous!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

So cute!


----------



## sandraH (Mar 1, 2013)

So so cute!


----------

